# Growth



## mjpenrod (Feb 21, 2017)

Growth is a 30"x 40" oil painting completed in 2015. The medium is oil paint applied by palette knife to a stretched canvas. I created this painting for my senior seminar course. I chose to use the palette knife technique because I like the texture that it gives the painting. Palette knives cause the paint to be thicker meaning a longer time for them to dry. For my subject matter, I chose the acorn that Manchester University gives every incoming freshman with the crest printed on it and an oak tree that every senior receives for graduation. Growth represents my educational and personal growth that happened during my four years at Manchester.


----------

